# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  سلطة محكمة التنفيذ في اعادة الحال بعد تنفيذ الحكم

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

سابقة قضائية في اعادة الحال الي ما كان عليه بعد ان تم تنفيذ الحكم

المبادئ:
قانون الإجراءات المدنيـة لسنة 1983م – التنفيذ – سلطة محكمة التنفيذ في إعادة الحال إلى ما كان عليه – المادة 303(2) من القانون.
1- تملك محكمة التنفيذ بموجب سلطاتها تحت المادة 303(2) من قانون الإجراءات المدنية لسنة 1983م حق التدخل في التنفيذ بعد إتمامه وتعيد الوضع إلى ما كان عليه قبل تمام التنفيذ.
2-ليس من العدالة أن تقف محكمة التنفيذ مكتوفة الأيدي لمجرد أن التنفيذ قد تم خاصة عند نقض الحكم من محكمة أعلى.

الحكم:
المحكمة العليا

القضاة:
سعادة السيد / عابدين صلاح حسـن
قاضي المحكمة العليا
رئيساً
سعادة السيد / صــلاح عبد الجليل
قاضي المحكمة العليا
عضواً
سعادة السيد / محمد أحمد عبد القادر
قاضي المحكمة العليا
عضواً
رأي عابر:
يجوز الطعن بالنقض في التنفيذ وفق نص المادة (17) من قانون الهيئة القضائية لسنة 1406هـ وهذا الطعن لا يخضع لشروط المادة (207) من قانون الإجراءات المدنية لسنة 1983م.
هذا الرأي كان إحدى توصيات سمنار قضاة المحكمة العليا الاتحادية تحت عنوان [ إزالة تعارض البينات القضائية ] - قاعة الإمام علي بتاريخ 6/10/1992م.

المحامون:
الأستاذ/ محمد عثمان يعقوب

الحكـــم

القاضي: عابدين صلاح حسن
التاريخ: 27/6/2004م

هذا طعن بطريق النقض في حكم محكمة استئناف محافظات الخرطوم في الاستئناف المدني رقم أ س م/40/2004م والصادر بتاريخ 9/3/2004م الذي قضى بتأييد القرار المطعون فيه وشطب الاستئناف إيجازياً بموجب المادة (186) من قانون الإجراءات المدنية لسنة 1983م.

يبين من الأوراق أن الطاعن أقام الدعوى المدنية رقم 4/2002م أمام محكمة جبل أولياء الجزئية في مواجهة المطعون ضدها مطالباً القضاء له بإخلاء المطعون ضدها من العقار محل النزاع بمنطقة كجبر تأسيساً على أن المطعون ضدها تعدت على العقار أعلاه . وبعد سماع ما شاء الطرفان تقديمه من بينات انتهت المحكمة إلى إصدار حكم يقضي بشطب الدعوى بالرسوم.

لم ترض المدعى عليها بهذا القضاء وطعنت فيه لدى محكمة استئناف محافظات الخرطوم والتي قضت بإلغاء حكم محكمة الموضوع أعلاه وأصدرت حكماً جديداً يقضي بإخلاء المطعون ضدها من العقار محل النزاع وذلك بموجب القرار رقم أ س م/498/2002م بتاريخ 4/12/2002م.
بتاريخ 5/3/2003م تقدم الطاعن بطلب لمحكمة جبل أولياء لتنفيذ الحكم لمصلحته من محكمة الاستئناف وتم تصريح التنفيذ بالرقم 3/2003م وأعلنت المطعون ضدها بالإخلاء وبالفعل تم إخلاء المطعون ضدها.

لم ترض المطعون ضدها بقضاء محكمة الاستئناف فطعنت فيه بطريق النقض وقضت المحكمة العليا بإلغاء أحكام المحاكم الأدنى وإعادة الأوراق لمحكمة الموضوع لموالاة السير في الدعوى وفق ما جاء في مذكرة الحكم راجع أمر المحكمة العليا رقم م ع/ط م/16/2003م بتاريخ 5/7/2003م.

بعد قضاء المحكمة العليا أعلاه تقدمت المطعون ضدها بطلب لمحكمة التنفيذ لإعادتها إلى المنزل محل النزاع واستجابت محكمة التنفيذ للطلب.

لم يرض الطاعن بالأمر الصادر من محكمة التنفيذ والقاضي بإعادة الحال إلى ما كان عليه وطعن فيه أمام المحكمة المدنية والعامة والتي قضت بتأييد محكمة التنفيذ.
لم يرض الطاعن كذلك بالأمر الصادر من المحكمة المدنية العامة وطعن فيه أمام محكمة استئناف محافظات أم درمان والتي قضت بتأييد قضاء المحكمة المدنية العامة ومن ثم كان حكم محكمة الاستئناف محل هذا الطعن بالنقض.

هذا الطعن مقبول شكلاً لتقديمه خلال الميعاد المقرر قانوناً للطعن والمنصوص عليه فـي المادة (208) مـن قانون الإجراءات المدنية لسنة 1983م.
وموضوعاً ودون ما حاجة لمناقشة أسباب هذا الطعن بالتفصيل ، هذا الطعن لا أمل … فيه ويتعين شطبه إيجازياً لما يلي:
هذا الطعن يثير صلاحية محكمة التنفيذ في الأمر بإعادة الحال إلى ما كان عليه بعد تمام التنفيذ ، وتملك محكمة التنفيذ بموجب سلطاتها الطبيعية تحت المادة 303(2) من قانون الإجراءات المدنية لسنة 1983م حق التدخل في التنفيذ بعد إتمامه وتعيد الوضع إلى ما كان عليه قبل تمام التنفيذ حيث ليس من العدالة أن تقف محكمة التنفيذ مكتوفة الأيدي لمجرد أن التنفيذ قد تم ولا سيما أن الحكم محل التنفيذ تم نقضه بوساطة المحكمة العليا بموجب الحكم رقم م ع/ط م/16/2003م بتاريخ 5/7/2003م مما يعني أنه لا يوجد مسوغ قانوني لاستمرار أمر الإخلاء.
ولما كانت محكمة التنفيذ قد قضت بإعادة المطعون ضدها إلى العقار محل النزاع بعد إلغاء الحكم محل التنفيذ فإن محكمة التنفيذ تكون ما رست سلطاتها الطبيعية لتحقيق العدالة في التدخل في التنفيذ وذلك بإعادة الحال إلى ما كان عليه قبل التنفيذ وبالطبع سيظل هذا الوضع ريثما تفصل محكمة الموضوع في الدعوى وفق ما جاء في حكم المحكمة العليا أعلاه.

على سبيل المناقشة العرضية ، أرى الإشارة إلى أن الآراء تباينت حول مسألة قبول الطعن بالنقض في التنفيذ أمام المحكمة العليا ومن الطعون التي تناولت هذه المسألة الطعن رقم م ع/ط م/303/1990م غير منشور . وقد تناول سمنار قضاة المحكمة العليا الاتحادية هذه المسألة بالنقاش وانتهى السمنار بتوصية تقضي بجواز الطعن بالنقض في التنفيذات أمام الدائرة المدنية في المحكمـة العليا تطبيقـاً لنص المادة (17) مـن قانـون السلطـة القضائية لسنة 1406هـ . راجع وقائع سمنار قضـاة المحكمة العليا الاتحادية تحت عنوان ( إزالة تعارض التطبيقات القضائية ) والذي انعقد بقاعة الإمام علي في الفترة من 3 إلى 7/شعبان/1412هـ الموافق 6/10/1992م . راجع صفحة 36.
ونحـن نرجح ما توصل إليه السمنار ولا بـد من الإشارة هنا إلى رأي مولانا/ محمـد محمود أبوقصيصة فـي السمنار صفحـة 61 حيث أفاد مولانا/ أبوقصيصة في معرض النقاش يجوز الطعن بالنقض في التنفيذ لأن المادة تشير بأنه يجوز الطعن في الأحكام والأوامر والتنفيذ جزء من الأوامر.

خلاصة القول يجوز الطعن بالنقض في التنفيذ بموجب المادة (17) من قانون الهيئة القضائية لسنة 1406هـ مما يعني أن الطعن بالنقض في التنفيذ بموجب المادة (17) لا يخضع لشروط المادة (207) من قانون الإجراءات المدنية لسنة 1983م.

مؤدى ذلك أن الحكم المطعون فيه لا ينطوي على خطأ في تطبيق القانون يبرر الطعن بالنقض مما يتعين معه شطب عريضة الطعن إيجازياً.

القاضي: محمد أحمد عبد القادر
التاريخ: 4/7/2004م
أوافق.

القاضي: صلاح عبد الجليل
التاريخ: 6/7/2004م
أوافق.

الأمر النهائي:
شطب الطعن إيجازياً.

عابـدين صـلاح حسـن
قاضي المحكمة العليا
رئيس الدائرة
12/7/2004م
*

----------

